# been told im in running for redundancy



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi there, bit of a long story really, so will try to keep it short. 

about 3 months ago the dept i was in split up, and i had to take on 2 more jobs as well as the job i was doing already,  this was a bit stressful, and a few weeks after this started my isci came up, and due to complications i had to have 3 weeks off (1 as holiday, 2 as sick note). anyway that failed. 

now im back at work and getting on with teh jobs in hand, but yesterday i emailed my manager to ask for a pay review and pay rise as i havent had one in years even tho passing my qualifications and now taking on more work.  my manager never aknolwedged this email.  now, i find out one of these jobs they are trying to get a temp for and when i pointed this out to my collegue and told him that i had emailed our manager about a pay rise, he said he knew.

he told me that i should keep my head down, dont moan and try to blend in. i asked why and it turns out that im in the running for redundancy and me asking for a pay rise (i have never ever asked for one in my life) wasnt the best idea and that i should just forget it (im on a rubbish wage, and now doing 3 full time jobs).  i thot i would be proactive and take a stand and ask.....but now look what happens, i put myself first in line for redundancy! 

so much for positive thinking 2010, no job means no ivf which means no children......happy christmas, yer right!


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Kitten77

I have to say that sometimes things happen for a reason. I guess the knowledge that you are in line for redundancy has put you in a position where you are now looking for another job in case you get the boot. You might perhaps find that you get a new much better less stressful job on more money. You actually may have done yourself a favour.
I know many a person me included who has found themselves in line for redunancy who's gone head long into getting a new job as soon as they have left and has of course had their redundancy money as a bonus nest egg. ive been redundant twice in the last 7 years, first redundancy was underhanded so I got a good payoff and that helped pay for my wedding. Second time I engineered my redundancy and it paid our bills for quite sometime. 

I hope that 2010 does in fact bring you bigger and better things. 

Chris


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

oh honey

not sure if you remember me but we cycles together last nov 

so sorry to read about your possible redundancy however im inclined to agree with brownowl 

i was told about redundancies in jan this year, i could apply for my own job however it would a bigger area (i already covered a huge area!) and more work...so after discussions with my dh, dad and parents in law, i decided to opt for redundancy......i got a good payout which paid our bills while i was out of work and paid for our last fresh attempt at ivf....you can see the rest is history from my ticker below!! 

everyone i know says it was fate....and after 8 attempts at ivf while doing a very stressful job and working long hours, having a stressfree cycle was the best thing that could have happened!

i think its terrible that you are doing 3 jobs and getting a rubbish wage, esp if they are looking to recruit someone to do one of the jobs and i dont agree with your colleague about keeping your head down!  i would look at your options, maybe ask for a meeting with your line manager and if they are looking at redundancies?! in the meantime keep your eye out for other jobs and think positively as this may be the best thing thats ever happened to you 

much love and luck
Suze xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi there,

Sorry to hear you're going through a hard time but I'm sure they can't make you redundant and then re-employ somebody to do the same job!!  I would def do some homework and keep looking for another job    

Sam xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi,
With regards to redundancy, the ROLE has to be made redundant, not the person so they can't make you redundant and employ someone else.  The pay review should not be any part of this either.  However, my company were a bit sneaky around this a while back.  They got rid of a friend of mine then a couple months later posted up a 'placement' position for his job so technically they hadn't employed someone to do that job.  Once the placement had run it's course, that person got the role.  Very sneaky but by the rules.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Sorry to hear about this,

If you need access to our HR team on the work issues board - then let us know 

Tony
x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your possible redundancy.  the company he works for has gone into administration, the last thing I needed to hear right now as I'm job hunting with no luck currently.  As they have gone into administration I have no idea if he would even get any redundancy pay off
I thought it might give him a kick up the back side to look for a better paid job but he seems to be just hanging on to the hope there will be a buyer for the company


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Hiya Kitten

Sorry to her this.  as the others have said if you do get redundancy it cold be a blessing in disguise and a fab job might be out there witing for you.  But sadly employers and managers can be very sneaky... always best to take advice about your rights for example so that IF it does happen you re prepared and now exactly hat you are entitled to for example as Glitter explained they cannot make you redundant and recruit someone else to do it (I think that this includes replacing permanent staff with temps)... maybe take Tony up on his offer to get access to the HR team.....


C -   sorry to hear you facing uncertainty, I hope that OH and you both find jobs soon, things do seem to be picking up from earlier this year. 

D x


----------

